# Us citizens living in germany for happiness survey



## happinesscommunication

Hello US citizens,
I hope you're doing well.
I'm trying to find Americans to take a survey about “life satisfaction” living here in Germany. We are also putting together an 'American Expat Atlas' to show where the happiest Americans live in Germany.
I started this project through Erasmus University about 2 years ago and I still need another 300 participants to complete my survey. If you are interested, you'll find the survey and more on my research here...American Expat App - Focus on Happiness
Have a good one.
Rand


----------



## lenaolsen

happinesscommunication said:


> Hello US citizens,
> I hope you're doing well.
> I'm trying to find Americans to take a survey about “life satisfaction” living here in Germany. We are also putting together an 'American Expat Atlas' to show where the happiest Americans live in Germany.
> I started this project through Erasmus University about 2 years ago and I still need another 300 participants to complete my survey. If you are interested, you'll find the survey and more on my research here...American Expat App - Focus on Happiness
> Have a good one.
> Rand



I would like to help you with spreading the survey around , but where is the source link or how can a person access it?


----------

